# hair transplant??



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

has anyone had it done im seriously sick of receding im only 22 nearly 23. i miss havin a full head of hair, yes my hair is shaved now it looks alrite but im proper fed up of it gets me down ive tried getting used to it for last couple years but i just want long hair back..

that regaine stuff seems a waste of money dont it? because if you stop takin it the hair falls back out ive heard btw ive never took any products to try and keep it before and i wont either if its expensive and when you stop just falls back out

btw take the **** all you like lol...


----------



## roller (Feb 20, 2010)

Mate I went bald at 22 and couldn't give a toss...unless you got about £30,000 for a proper hair op (rooney) then don't bother...+ regain is [email protected] and don't work..your doing the right thing shave it off keep it short..there's worse things in life to worry about.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

roller said:


> Mate I went bald at 22 and couldn't give a toss...unless you got about £30,000 for a proper hair op (rooney) then don't bother...+ regain is [email protected] and don't work..your doing the right thing shave it off keep it short..there's worse things in life to worry about.


Definatly mate far worse things in life to worry about.

I know diffrent things get diffrent people down but i went bald at bout 22 aswell genetics accelerated by using gear.

And it never botherd me once.. :thumb:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

thats easier said than done telling him to shave it cos its not gonna make him happy.

Hair defines who some people are and makes them look like a totally different person. do agree with one things though, unless you got about 30k to keep it maintanenced then it aint gonna happen, its not just one operation and its all done.

But all this is easy for me to say as ive got a massive head of hair thicker than a polar bears ass at 32 and gear has never ever touched it.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Do you mean you've never done gear or you've been lucky it hasn't effected you? The only thing holding me back is the worry about my muffin top


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

embrace the baldness mate


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

musio said:


> Do you mean you've never done gear or you've been lucky it hasn't effected you? The only thing holding me back is the worry about my muffin top


Ive done gear and its never effected me.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i cant embrace it ive been puttin up with it for good few years its been recedin since 19.. i hate it with a passion i try convince myself it looks good when shaven like a no2-3 all over and where im blonde it looks even worse cos so fair. proper winds me up i know i look good when got full head of hair, even had an agent say if you had full head of hair with your body id make you an actor.. thats how much it affecting me putting me down like that. i see all my mates with perfect head of hair and i get proper jealous. i wish i could change my way of thinking but i cant. fuks me off


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I can appreciate that it affects you - hair can have a huge impact on self-esteem. If I were a bloke and losing my hair then I'd look into hair transplant as well. I know that some celebrities have been mocked for it but in all honesty I don't see why. Have you investigated the cost? The thing that I don't understand is that surely your hair becomes thinner as they move follicles futher up the scalp?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

i used regaine for a while and it DOES work, but its too expensive and, like you say, you hve to use it forever. i dont bother about losing my hair now, but i know how you feel mate.

two things.

1. you can get cheap minoxidil which works the same as regaine, but its in a dropper instead of a foam.

2. the other week, for a laugh, i orderd a thing called Toppik, like a powder that makes it look like youve got hair. i wouldnt use it all the time, but it is mad how it works. google it.

i was talking about this with barsnack the other week.

as for transplants, if you have the cash, why not go for it? if its going to boost your self esteem, surely itll be a good thing mate.

i was 24 when my crown started thinning btw


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

see im not thinning anywhere on top or back , ive just receded at the front massively into that M shape and i cant be dealing with it. i had hair like bradd pitt out of snatch once with the beard or scott parkers hair. i loved it trust me going from that and gettin offers to do acting jobs and stuff like that to losing the hair massively plays a huge knock on my self esteem..

ill look into that minoxidil what it is eaxctly


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

shane22 said:


> see im not thinning anywhere on top or back , ive just receded at the front massively into that M shape and i cant be dealing with it. i had hair like bradd pitt out of snatch once with the beard or scott parkers hair. i loved it trust me going from that and gettin offers to do acting jobs and stuff like that to losing the hair massively plays a huge knock on my self esteem..
> 
> ill look into that minoxidil what it is eaxctly


minoxidil is a drug that i think they originally used for something else, and one of the side effects was hair growth. tbh tho it works best on the crown, and not at the front.

im receding too mate, an i just comb it into a style that i can make look that "straight across way" know what i mean.

also, i think the more you shave it, the more it goes.

ive got a mate whose hairline is practically at as crown its that bad, and he just combs it forward...yes its a combover, but you cant

tell.

i know how down it can make you feel mate, i was gutted when mine started to go, cos i used to have a really thick head of hair in all the styles you can think of. i still hate it, but im resigned to the fact that its happening.


----------



## jimmyboil (Feb 20, 2010)

> i cant embrace it ive been puttin up with it for good few years its been recedin since 19.. i hate it with a passion i try convince myself it looks good when shaven like a no2-3 all over and where im blonde it looks even worse cos so fair. proper winds me up i know i look good when got full head of hair, even had an agent say if you had full head of hair with your body id make you an actor.. thats how much it affecting me putting me down like that. i see all my mates with perfect head of hair and i get proper jealous. i wish i could change my way of thinking but i cant. fuks me off


 I started going bald at 20 and by the time I was 22, every hair on top of my head was gone, I now have to shave with a razor every 2 days to stop me looking like a monk, I hate it,


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Hair transplants do work, but so does fina/Duta/Propecia but do your research if you decide to go down this road.

Losing hair is at least one subject I do take very seriously because I cant imagine how bad that must be.

im very lucky as far as my hair goes, ive never seen even anyone with the thickest of hairlines that are thicker than mine and nothing seems to have ever touched mine at all, not gear not stress, which is even more worrying cos it make me think im gonna wakeup one morning with my scalp still on the pillow


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

andysutils said:


> Hair transplants do work, but so does fina/Duta/Propecia but do your research if you decide to go down this road.
> 
> Losing hair is at least one subject I do take very seriously because I cant imagine how bad that must be.
> 
> im very lucky as far as my hair goes, ive never seen even anyone with the thickest of hairlines that are thicker than mine and nothing seems to have ever touched mine at all, not gear not stress, which is even more worrying cos it make me think im gonna wakeup one morning with my scalp still on the pillow


i really really envy you more than anything!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

shane22 said:


> i cant embrace it ive been puttin up with it for good few years its been recedin since 19.. i hate it with a passion i try convince myself it looks good when shaven like a no2-3 all over and where im blonde it looks even worse cos so fair. proper winds me up i know i look good when got full head of hair, even had an agent say if you had full head of hair with your body id make you an actor.. thats how much it affecting me putting me down like that. i see all my mates with perfect head of hair and i get proper jealous. i wish i could change my way of thinking but i cant. fuks me off


mate with all due respect if its blond then its look far better than someone like me who had black hair and white skin, black and white together? quite noticable.

white and blond not so


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

and fck minoxidil


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

pls join hairtransplantnetwork.com

i know exactly how u feel and yes you can get a good transplant now.

if u still have remaining hair at back u need to get on propecia asap and that is forever, is soo cheap not to, im currently using every other day to early to say if it works but a month in and no sides start slowly. good luck


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

btw propecia is to try to hold on to the hair u already have.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

but there can be serious sides, you must say that


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> and fck minoxidil


whys that mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

it doesnt work ,if your going bald then that isnt going to slow it down or stop it.

If it did you would see bald men walking around

and it would certainley be more in the public eye than it is


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

my dad got it done in LA and is 51 with a completely natural lookoing head of hair


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> my dad got it done in LA and is 51 with a completely natural lookoing head of hair


do you know how much he paid mate and how bad was it before he got it done


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

he had a bald patch forming..

as for price.. i havn't got a clue but it deffo wouldn't have been rooney's 30k! and if it was.. i'm not happy about forking out that 75 quid for my gym membership today ha!

Sorry mate for limited info :/

he had to wear a had for a while cos of the LA sun, was painful and looked grim for a whie after but he's really happy with the results.. the doctor sends him drugs to keep it growing so maybe you could try that before going for a transplant?


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

yeh ive been looking at that minioxdil or what evr its called ive read a lot of reviews on amazon and seems good, you just have to keep using it and allow time for it each day i think i will give it a 6month trial seems relatively cheap at £50.. gives me a chance to save up for transplant i spose.. i spose it worth me going in for a consultation and seeing what they recommended because my research does shwo they wont always recommend it they try you on other stuff, but obviously if im adamant il get it done. do you think LA one will be cheaper than over here? cant you ask your dad say a mate lookin to get it done. would be massive help, if you cant no worries


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

minoxidil is found in greater strength in low blood pressure tablets. A close friend of mine did his home work and discovered this info. He then pleaded with his gp and told his gp that he was so depressed about loosing his hair that he wanted to end his life. His gp subscribed him with the tablets and also using the regain oil his hais came back in about 2 months. He had the best head of hair ever. I didnt belive it till i saw it. It was mental!!!!! He then continued to take the tablets and use the oil for around 6 months and his hair was amazing until he fell ill from a black thorn infection and was taken into hospital. He had to stop taking the medication and his hair fell out in the space of 4 days. Personally i like being bald and dont see the point in worrying about it.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

shane22 said:


> yeh ive been looking at that minioxdil or what evr its called ive read a lot of reviews on amazon and seems good, you just have to keep using it and allow time for it each day i think i will give it a 6month trial seems relatively cheap at £50.. gives me a chance to save up for transplant i spose.. i spose it worth me going in for a consultation and seeing what they recommended because my research does shwo they wont always recommend it they try you on other stuff, but obviously if im adamant il get it done. do you think LA one will be cheaper than over here? cant you ask your dad say a mate lookin to get it done. would be massive help, if you cant no worries


course mate just finishing off my tuna pasta


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> minoxidil is found in greater strength in low blood pressure tablets. A close friend of mine did his home work and discovered this info. He then pleaded with his gp and told his gp that he was so depressed about loosing his hair that he wanted to end his life. His gp subscribed him with the tablets and also using the regain oil his hais came back in about 2 months. He had the best head of hair ever. I didnt belive it till i saw it. It was mental!!!!! He then continued to take the tablets and use the oil for around 6 months and his hair was amazing until he fell ill from a black thorn infection and was taken into hospital. He had to stop taking the medication and his hair fell out in the space of 4 days. Personally i like being bald and dont see the point in worrying about it.


thanks mate think i might go my gp see what he says


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Wht is it when someone asks a question about hairloss, there are always a few twonks who say 'get used to it, it's not a big deal' or similar? Clearly, it is a big deal for the OP or they wouldn't ask.

Minoxidil DOES work, and as stated, just get the cheap generic stuff rather than the more expensive stuff on the tv advert.

Finasteride and dutasteride also work but have side effects you should consider - google them.

A hair transplant wins hands down, but isn't cheap - I would doubt a good one would be under 10k.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> Wht is it when someone asks a question about hairloss, there are always a few twonks who say 'get used to it, it's not a big deal' or similar? Clearly, it is a big deal for the OP or they wouldn't ask.
> 
> Minoxidil DOES work, and as stated, just get the cheap generic stuff rather than the more expensive stuff on the tv advert.
> 
> ...


yep thanks for your input mate, that is how i feel, and ive been really looking into that minoxidil, and ive seen what you've put about the generic versions have seen them alot cheaper.. found a deal about 70 quid for a years worth.. tbh i cant see how you can go wrong with that very cheap in my opinion...


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

shane22 said:


> yep thanks for your input mate, that is how i feel, and ive been really looking into that minoxidil, and ive seen what you've put about the generic versions have seen them alot cheaper.. found a deal about 70 quid for a years worth.. tbh i cant see how you can go wrong with that very cheap in my opinion...


go for it mate, the cheap stuff works the same as regaine. i think it was the Kirkland stuff i was going to buy.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

andy said:


> 2. the other week, for a laugh, i orderd a thing called Toppik, like a powder that makes it look like youve got hair. i wouldnt use it all the time, but it is mad how it works. google it.


Go to this site and play the video to see Toppik in action. its mental stuff! 

http://www.hair123.co.uk/

Also when you wash your hair/head give it a damn good scrub (fingernails) and get the blood flowing. A lot of hairloss is caused by constriction of the blood vessels, scrubbing vigorously seems to slow, or even stop, hair loss. I started losing mine late 20s, by mid-30s was noticeable, and the shower tray was disastrous every morning. Started really scrubbing my head and the hairloss slowed and then stopped after about 2 months or so. I lose the odd one now and then, but nothing really. I have a receding hairline, but at least its not getting any worse. The reason I did it is because I remember my dad telling me he did it. All 3 of his younger brothers are bald as a coot, but he has a full head of hair, and he reckoned this was the reason.

Give it a go.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

andy said:


> go for it mate, the cheap stuff works the same as regaine. i think it was the Kirkland stuff i was going to buy.


Does it not only work on the crown though and not on the temples?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Go to this site and play the video to see Toppik in action. its mental stuff!
> 
> http://www.hair123.co.uk/
> 
> ...


i used this and let people look as close as they wanted at my bald patch ( about the size of a digestive) and they couldnt see it wasnt real.

mental


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Go to this site and play the video to see Toppik in action. its mental stuff!
> 
> http://www.hair123.co.uk/
> 
> ...


When I said get the blood flowing, I didn't literally mean get the blood flowing, you know spilling any claret, just get it moving in your scalp. Just before any numpty does this and then blames me when they're getting their head stitched. :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

andysutils said:


> Does it not only work on the crown though and not on the temples?


yeah, thats right mate, i said that in an earlier post although, it has been shown to work on the temples in certain individuals


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Go to this site and play the video to see Toppik in action. its mental stuff!
> 
> http://www.hair123.co.uk/
> 
> ...


lol thanks for the suggestion mate but my hair aint that bad... not yet anyway the hair ive still got is thick its just the receding hair line has gone back quite alot.. and i know that minoxidil not meant to go on front but ive read ALOT of reviews on amazon and alot of them have all said it DOES work on front it just hasnt been scienticifically proven that it has so they cant tell you to do it on the box....


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

DiggyV said:


> Also when you wash your hair/head give it a damn good scrub (fingernails) and get the blood flowing. A lot of hairloss is caused by constriction of the blood vessels, scrubbing vigorously seems to slow, or even stop, hair loss. I started losing mine late 20s, by mid-30s was noticeable, and the shower tray was disastrous every morning. Started really scrubbing my head and the hairloss slowed and then stopped after about 2 months or so. I lose the odd one now and then, but nothing really. I have a receding hairline, but at least its not getting any worse. The reason I did it is because I remember my dad telling me he did it. All 3 of his younger brothers are bald as a coot, but he has a full head of hair, and he reckoned this was the reason.
> 
> Give it a go.
> 
> ...


That is a good point. Minoxidil is basically a vasodilator and so it works by increasing blood flow to the scalp/follicles. The bit I don't get is that increasing blood flow would also increase how much DHT can get at your follicles - DHT causes the root to shrink.

Caffeine shampoo works on the same principle but from what I've read it's crap.

My scalp does itch quite a lot, which is no doubt a lack of blood flow.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Might give this Toppikk stuff a go, at least the small travel size one and see how well it works on my thinning!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Dutasteride has regrowth evidence but its not going to put a full head of hair on you.it is stronger than propecia though and in a different league alltogether than minoxidil.topical solutions like spirolactone,azelaic acid mixed with nizoral can be good too as they are strong localised anti dht and anti androgens


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Have you people with hairloss had much dundruff in your life? I found when I started to get some hairloss I started to get dundruff as well, this would also indicate blood is restricted and the skin doesnt get its nutrients, loosing its mass and itching.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

pirus said:


> Have you people with hairloss had much dundruff in your life? I found when I started to get some hairloss I started to get dundruff as well, this would also indicate blood is restricted and the skin doesnt get its nutrients, loosing its mass and itching.


I use to suffer from it really bad years ago, but funnily enough never had hairloss from it.


----------

